# East Coast Openhouse - National Train Day



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I know this is short notice, but if any in the middle Atlantic area are nearby, "come on down."

Openhouse from 10am-6pm. Hopefully any rain showers will miss us. If you can't make it, there are other openhouses over the next couple of months.

Garden Railroad Openhouses










Website and directions are on the above link.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dick
I have wished for a couple years to see your RR, maybe someday I can be on the east coast and our schedules can line up, hope your weather is perfect and the crowd is many and they are polite, have a good one
Dennis


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 
I am looking forward to seeing your layout but this weekend is Dr Rivet's Steam-up in VA. Sorry I can't make it.


----------

